# A few bikes ready to go



## rlhender (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a few BMX bikes for sale or trade. I am interested in a high wheeler bike..... 
1984 or 5 Hutch Pro Raider Loaded with nice parts $400 plus shipping
Schwinn Black Phantom $100.00 plus shipping
1984 Schwinn Predator will be done in a few days... Make offer


----------

